# What grade of bolts to attach plow frame to truck frame?



## W250CTD (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking over instructions for many frames, grade 5 bolts are mostly used. Is there any reason to use grade five and not grade 8? Thanks


----------



## PinkyRingz (Nov 26, 2008)

Grade 5 hardware is cheaper. If you can afford it, no reason why you shouldn't go to grade 8. If not, grade 5 will suffice. Difference in price is worth saving the headache should something break or go wrong. Just my two cents. Good luck!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You hit something do you want the bolts to break or you plow frame bent. It's the same way for your cutting edge bolts ,you want them to break off.


----------



## PinkyRingz (Nov 26, 2008)

thats a good point...never thought of that...lol...learn something new everyday!! Better listen to that guy! lol


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Definately use grade 5. The instructions say that for a reason.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Grade 8s are also more brittle which may be why they are not specified for use in the cold where shock/slamming loads are present frequently.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

grandview;667249 said:



> You hit something do you want the bolts to break or you plow frame bent. It's the same way for your cutting edge bolts ,you want them to break off.


Very good point...........


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

My Blizzard plow came with Grade 8. There is much less difference in strength between 5 and 8 compared to the difference between 2 and 5. So 5's are probably fine, and cheaper.

Personally, I like to use 8's on most of my projects. If you break off Grade 5's, you are going to bend the frame anyway in most instances. It's a good thought, but I don't think it will hold true as there is not much difference in strength between 5 and 8.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

I'd say this depends. I've broke metric 8.8's on my mount, with no damage to either mount or truck. Replacement upgrade to 10.8 IIRC.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I put all grade 8 hardware on my push plates.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.rockcrawler.com/techreports/fasteners/index.asp


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I like that link Spitz, thanks.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

on a plow mount to the frame of your truck you want g5 bolts. the bolts are softer and will wear under use. a g8 bolt will not wear, but your truck frame will. ever see a mount that was all sloppy and the holes on the truck were worn out? g5 bolts will snap off under severe load( stacking/ramming) g8 bolts will trash your truck frame.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i asked this exact question to a dealer 2 weeks ago , for a western ultra... he said GRADE 5, because 8 could bend the frame...5 will shear off


----------

